# how to tame my mice?



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

My question is how to tame my mice in a good way 
i tried a bit peanutbutter but one of my does'nt like it. They aren't very scared of me but they don't like me eather.When i want to pick them up i lay my hand in the cage and wait until they come to me but they only snif and one of them licks my hand. and then walk away to sit in their nest or hide in a closet roll.
They don't run away for me, so what can i do to make them come to sit in my hand so i can pick them out of the cage and pet them?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Continue what you're doing with lots of patience. Aaaand maybe a better choice of treats. Mine like especially love sunflower seeds, almonds and mealworms, but try to experiment a little.


----------



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

To the heart through the stomach. As they get bolder about food that you are holding out, you can adopt a 'must take from hand' rule.

I've also found that even my friendliest buck doesn't always want to climb into my hand. A gentle nudge from behind will do the trick without scaring the animal.


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info, yes i tried mealworms and sunflowes seeds and fruits but nothing wil do.
So i will keep going what i already do and be more patience.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Popcorn works well, usually. Without salt of course.  Some mice don't like fingers, and making your hand into a fist and let them climb up on that might be an idea for those kind of mice sometimes.


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

My new mouse ivory is very timid and scared i'd tried every thing she bit be once and squeeks because i had to pick her up by her tail for cleaning the cage..
she run very hard around the cage and when i'm near the cage she scares and runs very fast.

i don't know what to do.
when she came with me she wasn't scared at all she wanted to climb on my hand.


----------

